# Major wireless problems [SOLVED]

## Krotos

Hello,

I've been having serious problems maintaining a steady connection to a wifi access point since doing a world update a few days ago, which included an update to kernel 3.5.7.  I can connect and get assigned an IP#, but a few seconds to minutes later I'll get deassociated after a AP probe timeout.  Some time after that, I'll get connected again, and the cycle then repeats.  I've browsed the forum and seen that some other people have had similar problems, but it wasn't clear to me whether a real solution has yet been found.  Here's my relevant system info -- let me know if you'd like more:

My wireless device, which I use with the b43 driver and wpa_supplicant:

```
08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 

802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
```

emerge --info (omitting USE flags, etc.):

```

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.4, 

glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 

Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 17 Dec 2012 14:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

```

example dmesg output around time that wifi goes out (749.503114):

```

[  464.846757] wlan0: authenticate with [my bssid]

[  464.859427] wlan0: send auth to [my bssid] (try 1/3)

[  464.880348] wlan0: authenticated

[  464.881105] wlan0: associate with [my bssid] (try 1/3)

[  464.886261] wlan0: RX AssocResp from [my bssid] (capab=0x411 

status=0 aid=3)

[  464.888062] wlan0: associated

[  749.503114] ieee80211 phy0: wlan0: No probe response from AP 

[my bssid] after 500ms, disconnecting.

[  749.524261] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  749.624981] wlan0: authenticate with [my bssid]

[  749.625330] wlan0: send auth to [my bssid] (try 1/3)

[  749.632551] wlan0: authenticated

```

example wpa_supplicant output around the time of the disassociation:

```

1356041041.303066: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

1356041041.303185: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1356041041.317394: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

1356041041.317490: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1356041041.317529: Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

1356041041.317559: Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

1356041041.317595: Disassociation notification

1356041041.317635: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

1356041041.317673: Added BSSID [my bssid] into blacklist

1356041041.317716: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=[my bssid] reason=0

1356041041.317745: Disconnect event - remove keys

1356041041.317773: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1356041041.317825: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1356041041.317877: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1356041041.317919: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1356041041.317967: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 

seq_len=0 key_len=0

1356041041.318010: State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

1356041041.318082: wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

1356041041.318115: netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

1356041041.318172: EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

1356041041.318204: EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

1356041041.318230: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1356041041.318260: EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

1356041041.318289: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1356041041.318320: EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

1356041041.318349: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1356041041.318378: EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

1356041041.318407: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

1356041041.417854: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

```

Thanks,

----------

## Krotos

I was able to work around this problem by following the steps described here.  Note that mac80211 (CONFIG_MAC80211) needs to be compiled as a module for this to work.

----------

